# seni senden...



## PrettywomanJR

dear:

i couldnt fully understand this,all i know is it is about love,
kindly translate it in english please;

"Seni senden daha çok seveni sen dünyevi şeylerden daha çok seviyormusun?

tesekkurler 

prettywomanjr


----------



## shafaq

Are you loving  who loves you more than you, more than earthly things ?


----------



## daywisher

Don't you love the one who loves you more than you do more than earthly things?

Isn't your love to the one who loves you more than you do, greater than your earthly love? 

Are you sure it's about "dünyevi (earthly)" love? 
Sounds quite religious to me, particularly when the word "dünyevi" is in use. 

In that case I would say: Isn't that your love to the one who loves you more than you do, is greater than your earthly love? 

Anyhow, I suggest lovers don't try to say such things to each other. It's risky. A possible misunderstanding may result in withdrawal into solitude and contemplating


----------



## Rallino

Seni senden daha çok seveni sen dünyevi şeylerden daha çok *seviyormusun**?*



daywisher said:


> Don't you love the one who loves you more than you do more than earthly things?
> 
> Isn't your love to the one who loves you more than you do, greater than your earthly love?



I guess you got mistaken. There is no negation in the turkish version


----------



## miraculeuse

*Hi!

Firstly, earthly sounds pretty weird! Temporal or secular are better for a proper English.
and attention please:

seviyormusun?

seviyor musun? (should write apart)*


----------



## daywisher

Thanks Rallino.

Miraculeus, I was not quite happy about “earthly" either. ( I am still not) 
 
To the best of my knowledge “Secular” refers to something which is not governed by religion, and it is used a concepts, and for people / organizations who support that concept. Secular state, secular ethics against religious one. But a thing can't be called secular. There is no secular flower, although a flower is totally “dünyevi= dünyaya ait”. There are no secular things. 
 
www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/secular suggests “worldly” and “temporal” for “secular”. 
 
But “worldly” implies something belonging to human world; food, eating, chatting, playing, money, making money, flowers, watering flowers, technology and like. It implies things that we all do in daily life. “dünya işleri” 
 
“Temporal” implies timeliness and mortality. Maybe “fânî”, ölümlü, “gelip-geçici” in Turkish. 
 
After all these considerations, I preferred “earthly”. Because it covers everthing on the earth; everthing in humans daily life (in the above sense), and everthing else, like depths of oceans, some animals we never see, a spaceship, that will never be part of humans daily life, yet may be loved <_more/less than the one who loves us more than we loves ourselves> _
 
After all, I still agree with you that “earthly” sounds a little awkward. It sounds like talking about something geological/astronomical, but I don’t have a better answer. 

Considering we still don't know the context, I think this much effort is a bit too much for translation of what is given. For me, It was a good review on the meanings of bunch of words though. 

 
Hoşçakalın.


----------



## JLover

Do you love -the person who loves you more than you- more than temporal things?

Here the word '' dünyevi '' is not something about world.It means something is temporary.


----------



## jinxnao

do you love" the one who loves you more than you love yourself" more than mundane things....


----------

